# Kroatien vom Segelboot



## fn01 (30. Dezember 2021)

Hallo!
Nächstes Jahr gehts in der letzten Juliwoche nach Kroatien. Eine Woche Segeln rundum Sibenik ist angesagt. 
Ich wollte dabei die gelegenheit nutzen und das Schleppangeln probieren.
Primär möchte ich kleine Thunarten (little Thunny, Bonito usw fangen).
Ich habe eine 20lbs Daiwa-Schlepprute. Eine Multi brauche ich noch, hätte an die Shimano TLD 20 gedacht. 250m Geflecht, davor 3m fluro 0,45mm.
Wie fängt man die oben genannten am leichtesten beim strecke machen (4-7kn) 
Sollen ja an der Oberfläche aktiv sein, für wobbler warscheindlich zu schnell? Was soll ich als Köder dranhängen beim Schleppen? Mit/ohne Blei?
Wäre um jeden Tipp dankbar,


----------



## Wollebre (30. Dezember 2021)

schlage vor dich erst einmal in die Materie einzulesen.
Bei Google gibt es jede Menge Informationen darüber

www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=angeln+vom+segelboot


----------



## peterws (30. Dezember 2021)

Das Gerät ist OK! Lange schlanke Wobbler, die auch bei 7 knoten noch gut laufen gibt es reichlich. Ich fische  die von yo-zuri. Habe da auf den gleichen Köder schon Thunfisch und Barsch gefangen. Sonst sind die Oberflächen Schleppköder auch echt gut für hohe Geschwindigkeiten.
So was hier: ANCLLO Angelköder für Thunfisch, Mahi, Delfin, Durado, Wahoo Octopus für Süß- und Salzwasser, 6 Stück https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08YRDRRTD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_G9JSZ77HG7B65ZVFEM9K?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## fn01 (30. Dezember 2021)

Eingelesen habe ich mich schon, so bin ich auch auf das setup gekommen.
Fischt man die wobbler und die verlinkten Octopusse mit oder ohne blei? 
Habe auch immer wieder gelesen, dass beim angeln ohne blei das "poppen" die kleinen Thunarten anlocken soll.
Funktioniert es wenn man an eine Angel Beispielsweise 2-3 Oktopusse hängt mit einem Art Paternoster und am Schluss einen Wobbler?
Angeln steht in der Woche nicht im Vordergrund, also wenn das Gerät soweit ok ist würde ich das ganze dann ca 100m hinter dem Boot herschleppen.
Wie stehen da die chancen, dass in der Woche irgendwas beißt? Die Adria soll ja recht leer sein. Der Köder wäre grob überschlagen min 50h im Wasser sein, da könnte sich doch ein Little Thunny/Bonito überlisten lassen...


----------



## fn01 (30. Dezember 2021)

Wollebre ich habe in einem anderen beitrag zu dem Thema von dir gelesen, dass du eine Anleitung/ eine Beschreibung zu dem Thema hast, falls es dir nichts ausmacht wäre es toll, wenn du mir den per pn schicken könntest.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2021)

fn01 schrieb:


> falls es dir nichts ausmacht wäre es toll, wenn du mir den per pn schicken könntest.



Oder am besten hier im Thema. Dann haben alle etwas davon.


----------



## fn01 (1. Januar 2022)

Wo bestellt ihr diese squid immitate zum trollen?


----------



## esox_1 (23. August 2022)

Hey, 
für mich gehts morgen auch mit dem Segelboot nach Kroatien, weshalb es sehr spannend wäre zu erfahren, wie es bei dir lief.
Danke schonmal!


----------

